# Ideas for abandoned kitten?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

A kitten has started hanging around my building / feeding station. Probably abandoned, because all the cats are neutered around here, and we certainly don't have any unneutered ginger cats remotely resembling him. 

He/she cries non-stop, and constantly approaches all the strays in search for body warmth, but they all attack him. 

In the 3-4 times he's eaten at my station, he's put on an amazing lot of weight (couple days!) and is now plump and doesn't cry from hunger anymore. He's had enough chicken breast and chicken wings to have a happy tummy too. He refused to continue eating the meat I was feeding him, so I know he had enough tonight.

Although the winters here are very mild, due to the evil of most neighbors it's not possible to provide shelter to cats (they destroy them in a sec). The poor kitty is very cold. 

I go after him all the time telling him that I'm his mom, not the other cats, and tonight he started understanding it. I can't take him in (though I have a HUUUUGE cage where he could even climb and run and have a luxurious kitten-loft) because I can't keep him, and living inside would make him less apt to survive outside afterwards. Adoption here is practically impossible, so I don't even try.

Anything I can do to make his life less miserable under such hostile conditions?


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

i wish that i had some sort of advice for you but i really don't. it sounds to me like you are doing everything that you possibly can do by feeding him and trying to look out for him. 

is there any way that you could create a shelter in "disguise", something that would not attract attention, one that no one would mess with?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I could hide some shelters I guess, a small box lined with old clothes, I have a ton of old clothes I've saved for this winter, but if the shelters are hidden, the cats don't find them...


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

ahead of time try sprinkling a trail of catnip that leads into the shelter. then see if you could attract it close enough so as it will pick up the trail and check out the shelter.

i've done this myself when i got some new and totally different than they are used to shelters for my ferals.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I made a nest for him tonight with some old clothes but another stray took it. I'll try more hidden nests this evening.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

good luck to both of you, let me know how it goes.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you, Whaler, I will!


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

Straysmommy, have you had any luck?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

He didn't come to eat yesterday. Maybe he ate at one of the other feeders' stations. Cats in this neighborhood tend to vary their menu by rotating their feeders LOL I hope he's ok...


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

i'll keep my fingers crossed for the two of you.


----------

